# Align 67 Door Molding Flush with Rocker Molding



## CajunGTO (Apr 15, 2012)

Is there any tricks to aling the door molding flush with the rocker panel molding? I have the door edges flush but the door molding is not flush with the rocker panel molding in the rear of the door. I would appreciate any help on this since I see many GTOs with all the molding flush...
Ron


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it original or aftermarket rocker molding? If aftermarket that may be the problem, i would mic the thickness of the two pieces before messing with the door.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good point, Instg8ter. Did the trim ever sit flush, or did you change the door hinges, etc? If all original, and not perfect, it's pretty normal. To get it perfect, the door has to be adjusted, or "rolled" in at the bottom. Very tricky and time consuming, but doable.


----------



## CajunGTO (Apr 15, 2012)

Its original molding from 1967. I just couldnt figure how they flushed the lower door molding even with the rocker molding at the rear door opening.


----------

